# Anyone ever fish the dam at Hurricane Lake?



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has ever had much luck fishing the dam at Hurricane Lake. I have heard several people state not to fish the dam that the bass just dont hang around it much. I tried fishing the dam for about 30 minutes a few days ago and didnt catch anything or get a single hit...


----------



## HueyGunner (Jan 2, 2010)

For some reason they dont seem to like that structure in there I have better luck around the fingers on the South Side and the area around the Old Middle Road


----------

